# berlin or grand river



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

anyone heading out to berlin or grand river on nov3 for birds


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

not me i,ll be in a blind waitin on some ducks,was at grand river few yrs ago on the opener,and thought a war started there was so many shots off the rt 88 area i thought wheres all the ducks at they should be moving with all the shootin then i heard a whistle a guy was using with his bird dog then realized it was the opener.we usually wait a week or so then go out to g r. there are still plenty of birds and a lot less guys..


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I was going to take the day off but; my Lab tore his knee up Monday out at Dorset grouse hunting. It looks he'll be on injuried list to end of season and I guess I'll spend more time archery hunting this year. I will miss not going out with him. It's a joy to watch him work, even if we do not push any birds.


----------

